# Post a random fact about yourself.



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

i have a slight obsession w/ gingers . . .


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

i am the first amish member of sas


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I eat humans for breakfast. :evil


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


>


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I have hypermobility in my shoudlers, and I can fingerlock on both hands


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

i had a fistfight with a trashcan today


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

BobbyByThePound said:


> i am the first amish member of sas


With a computer? whaaaat.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

I've got an indention type thing on the right side of my stomach where my moms rib poked me when she was pregnant with me.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have hitchhiker's thumb


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/post-something-random-about-yourself-17521/

I like doing this^


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a birthmark on my hand that people never notice.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Seeing as all these facts are fairly non-controversial:

I like seducing girls with boyfriends into sleeping with me.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I like to think of myself as having a complex view on the existence of a god because I hate being labeled as anything such as atheist, theist, agnostic etc. But I'm really switching between atheist and agnostic.

The more I get drunk the more alcohol I want, and once I'm drunk I will most likely not stop until I feel sick of it and puke all over the place.


----------



## Kchloee (Jul 21, 2012)

I smile often to hide my SA and to keep old men from telling me to smile.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

If I don't color my hair,it will all look white ,most of it....


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm a little obsessed with names - current favourite? Emmeline (emma-LEEN)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I cant stand writing with anything other then a liquid ink pen.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

i once won second prize in a beauty contest (£10)


----------



## JR217 (Jul 22, 2012)

I can sing Barbie Girl in Dutch lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know how to whistle. :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ I'm convinced that any one capable of whistling is a witch. It's absolutely impossible other wise.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> i once won second prize in a beauty contest (£10)


Monopoly?

I have a fetish for witches.. also redheads.

I like laughing at terrible, nasty things (dark/morbid/black humour)


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I don't know how to whistle. :blank


never too late to learn


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Moasim said:


> The more I get drunk the more alcohol I want, and once I'm drunk I will most likely not stop until I feel sick of it and puke all over the place.


I haven't puked in years and I don't even know what a hangover is, I'm just fine even when I get drunk to the point of blacking out, somehow.

I knew this Chinese guy who took just a sip of beer and would puke. (no genes from ancestors who developed a resistence to alcohol)


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

ExplorerAtHeart said:


> i had a fistfight with a trashcan today


lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

BobbyByThePound said:


> i am the first amish member of sas


:sus


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> Seeing as all these facts are fairly non-controversial:
> 
> I like seducing girls with boyfriends into sleeping with me.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I don't know how to whistle. :blank


me neither


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> ^ I'm convinced that any one capable of whistling is a witch. It's absolutely impossible other wise.


Maybe!  I tried whistling before but I just don't see how people do it.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't whistle/snap my fingers/ride a bike (because I never had a bike)


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Maybe!  I tried whistling before but I just don't see how people do it.


& they act like it's so easy!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I dislike Ballerinas and Ballet.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

I hate cold food as in, sandwiches, salad, chicken, potato salad and anything else like that or that you may find on a cold food buffet.

That excludes things like ice-creams and fruit though.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have very dry hands


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

There are little hairs growing between my eyebrows. I hate them.
By the way, I can't wistle either. Only on a blade of grass, but I don't think that counts.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

saltyleaf said:


> & they act like it's so easy!


Yea, tell me about it. :no It is not easy. lol I look retarded when I try to whistle so I don't do it anymore.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> Seeing as all these facts are fairly non-controversial:
> 
> I like seducing girls with boyfriends into sleeping with me.


:lol I was secretly hoping every response would be something juicy like that when I clicked on this thread.

Anyway, back on topic: the first time I went to a karaoke bar, I got kicked out for drinking and then cussing out the staff after they informed me of their no alcohol policy.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I scare easily and I also scare people pretty easily too.


----------



## mewmew (Oct 30, 2010)

My favorite animal is the manatee!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

saltyleaf said:


>


Listen, judgemental sally,_ I'm_ single so I'm allowed to sleep with whomever I want. Once I'm in a relationship I never cheat. I know this because I was in one for four years.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

My nails have always grown pretty quickly, not sure why. Even during my starvation periods I still had long, strong nails so it can't even be diet related.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't know how to snap my fingers


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I still play with dolls.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> Listen, judgemental sally,_ I'm_ single so I'm allowed to sleep with whomever I want. Once I'm in a relationship I never cheat. I know this because I was in one for four years.


lol not judging you at all  your post was actually funny, maybe not to those boyfriends . . .


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i have a photographic memory that i inherited from my father. i have remembered every single conversation i've had with everyone, even online/phone/texting, etc.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

I forgot how to ride a bike!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

saltyleaf said:


> lol not judging you at all  your post was actually funny, maybe not to those boyfriends . . .


Why thank you. 
And trust me, it's the boyfriends fault 100% of the time. They have generally become so needy and controlling that the girl snatches at the opportunity. I've been turned down by plenty with great boyfriends.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I like cheese.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have this habit of picking the skin off my lips.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

I split raspberries down one side and unroll them before eating them.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

Essy90 said:


> I still play with dolls.


I just bought myself a Hello Kitty dress me up plush doll. I thought it was cute!:b

Random fact about me I like the taste of my own blood. Ok didnt sound right. I mean if I accidently cut myself or something I like my own blood off. Is that weird? :sus


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^Maybe sorta.
I lick my blood sometimes. Like if I have a paper cut or something small like that. I always taste the lead in my blood though.

A random fact about myself... is... my Geniusness was somehow confused as ADHD.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> I lick my blood sometimes. Like if I have a paper cut or something small like that.


I love the taste of my blood and I always lick small wounds :>
...probably I'm a vampire x.x

Also, I'm losing tons of hair so I'm gonna be bald in near future I suppose T_T


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I am obsessed with The Simpsons! :banana


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I think too much and have a lot of frenetic activity in brain.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> I don't know how to snap my fingers


I can't do chicken impressions.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

ExplorerAtHeart said:


> i had a fistfight with a trashcan today


Who won?


----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

I broke my left leg before the age of 4


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

i like watching black and white old movies


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a scar on my left shin from when I ran into a bench during P.E. class in fifth grade and put a hole in my leg that was so deep you sould see my bone.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> I have a scar on my left shin from when I ran into a bench during P.E. class in fifth grade and put a hole in my leg that was so deep you sould see my bone.


 That reminds me when I was like 6 years old, I ran across our deck outside because I was going to go in the shed with my sister to look for some toys and I ran so fast that I skinned my right knee across the deck. It hurt really bad. Pus was coming out of it, too. All I did was put a band-aid on it and it healed. I don't think I even told my mom. lol And I was only 6 years old. I still have the scar on my knee. I think I permanently damaged it because when I move it the wrong way, I get a sharp pain. That rarely happens, though.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have brown eyes.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I can't have children


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I cant sleep in complete silence... only sleep with a random youtube video playing or music.


----------



## Iwanttodisappear (Aug 1, 2012)

I have no sense of smell. And yes it's a true thing called anosmia. And it pretty much just makes me feel like a even bigger freak. It's great when someone farts though.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I stutter when I speak


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a hitchhiker's thumb


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

If I'm having cereal with no milk, I will still eat it in a bowl with a spoon.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i call almost everyone princess, including dudes


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm allergic to pork and beef.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have black hair.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I have one leg shorter then the other.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

I had a female relative who impersonated a male soldier and fought during the Civil war.


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

My wrists require bracelets made for children.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I love kitties.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm very superstitious


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm a very gullible person.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I can be cruel at times.


----------

